# best simple hint/tip



## Broughtonblue (29 Sep 2012)

just wondering what is the best tip you have received, mine is one i got off this site. thought it would be good to have all of them in one place so the knowledge is shared. i have shared mine with numerous people and they have all come back and thanked me, so i will start it off.
baby wipes for cleaning, takes a lot of the elbow grease out of this 'chore!'


----------



## Mugshot (29 Sep 2012)

Don't ride in the gutter.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2012)

Don't undertake at road junctions.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (29 Sep 2012)

Don't look down at your bike and ride into a parked car as a guy did last week


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Don't look down at your bike and ride into a parked car as a guy did last week


 

indeed.. what damn fool would ever do such a thing?


----------



## Cheshire Celt (29 Sep 2012)

Young guy on a sky strong plus ride last week on his new shiney Planet X bike smashed the tail light and scratched the bumper as well as badly cutting his hand


----------



## NormanD (29 Sep 2012)

Don't ride if you're not feeling right within yourself, it will only lead to a long term injury or time off the bike


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Sep 2012)

Don't try and stop peddling when you're riding fixed


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2012)

Don a cycle helmet immediately upon rising from bed, and only remove it when going back to bed (unless sex is likely, in which case you'll need that Giro for protection).


----------



## PaulSecteur (29 Sep 2012)

When the sun is low (as it will be from now on for a few months if its out) your shadow will be in the direction of those that are squinting and likely to not see you through a misted up windscreen.

(Copyright - my motorbike instructor)


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Sep 2012)

Don't get involved in Helmet debates on forums. It's the only thing gaurenteed to hurt your head


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Sep 2012)

Don't go in primary too early with my slow speed at a certain point of my commute: excellent tip given to me by Potsy, stopped all the beeping I was getting!
All the great bike cleaning tips by Mickle of course.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Don't get involved in Helmet debates on forums. It's the only thing gaurenteed to hurt your head


Does sticking my oar in and stirring gently count?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Sep 2012)

Drago said:


> Does sticking my oar in and stirring gently count?


 
Are you wearing a helmet at the time?
Ahhh Nooooo I've started a debate


----------



## Cheshire Celt (29 Sep 2012)

Did some one mention helmets lol


----------



## black'n'yellow (29 Sep 2012)

Best advice I ever got was to ignore everyone's advice....


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Sep 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Best advice I ever got was to ignore everyone's advice....


 
Did you ignore that advice


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (29 Sep 2012)

Line your tube valve up with the logo on your tyre, much easier to find whatever caused he p??????e.


----------



## Boris Bajic (29 Sep 2012)

Best tip ever?

£5 for delivering an occasional table in Hamstead for an upmarket furniture shop when I forst left school. 

Half my day's money!


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Line your tube valve up with the logo on your tyre, much easier to find whatever caused he p??????e.


 ....and get the tyre bead right down into the well of the rim when trying to get it back on .....

[ with thanks to Spa Cycles ]


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2012)

I think it was Black and Yellow who advised dropping road tyre/tube pressure to 90/100psi instead of 110psi. Touchwood, since doing so about 3 months ago i've been puncture free.


----------



## stewie griffin (30 Sep 2012)

A teaspoon of clothes washing detergent powder dissolved in water left in a tea stained mug/cup overnight removes stains without scrubbing.














Cycling specific or just general tips?


----------



## wealthysoup (30 Sep 2012)

stewie griffin said:


> A teaspoon of clothes washing detergent powder dissolved in water left in a tea stained mug/cup overnight removes stains without scrubbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing I read your whole post and didn't just assume that was some strange recovery drink


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (30 Sep 2012)

wealthysoup said:


> Good thing I read your whole post and didn't just assume that was some strange recovery drink


You mean it isn't?......"Mrs T, can you drive me to the NHS walk-in centre please, I'm feeling a little odd!"


----------



## RAYMOND (30 Sep 2012)

Simple
get out and ride as often as you can.


----------



## Night Train (30 Sep 2012)

Two tips:

Just ride it.

Now get a Brompton.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Sep 2012)

Here's 3 (I'm feeling generous).

1. Get your saddle up to the correct height
2. Inflate tyres to a decent pressure (and top them up regularly)
3. Gear down and learn to spin


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2012)

Relax when climbing.

A Var tyre lever is a good thing.

Mickle your chain

Vaseline is a perfect grease for bike bits

Insulating tape is cheaper than rim tape

Good tyres are worth every penny .... and nowadays that's quite a few pennies!

Expensive groupsets don't make you go any faster, good wheels and tyres do.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2012)

So many random tips...

On MTB's, and indeed many flat barred road bikes, modern hyrdaulic brakes are V powerful and have 1 or 2 finger levers. Run your levers further inboard if this is the case - you only need 1 finger on the lever blade and it'll help protect delicate hydraulic levers in the event of a tumble.

If you're touring, run your spare cables alongside the ones fitted to the bike. It makes swapping them over much easier, and is less of a faff to carry them.

Chrome don't get you home - ride the bike before buying. There is simply no other way of accurately determining which is the best bike for you. Buying from a catalogue is dodgy. The XT spec on the bike might look tempting, but quite often the Doere equipped rival has a better frame. 

Lights - when buying lights make sure they all take the same size battery. Makes buying and running rechargeables much simpler.

If you do wear a helmet, dont be tempted to strap cameras, torches, anvils etc to them - having a solid object mounted in such a position that an impact could ram it through your skull kinda negates the whole point of a lid in the first place (and eys, I have seen this once).

Don't be tempted to gob off at motorists, no amtter how hard they try to kill you - it achieves nothign whatsoever, and stands you in the potential way of the next Kenneth Noye.


----------



## black'n'yellow (30 Sep 2012)

Drago said:


> Don't be tempted to gob off at motorists, no amtter how hard they try to kill you - it achieves nothign whatsoever, and stands you in the potential way of the next Kenneth Noye.


 
probably the best advice on here....even better than mine..


----------



## black'n'yellow (30 Sep 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Did you ignore that advice


 
To put it in context, that advice was offered to me immediately after the birth of our first child and it made a lot of sense at the time - mainly because people are usually lining up to give you parenting advice. I always offer it to others in the same situation...so not really cycle-related as such...


----------



## Broughtonblue (30 Sep 2012)

stewie griffin said:


> A teaspoon of clothes washing detergent powder dissolved in water left in a tea stained mug/cup overnight removes stains without scrubbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as it was posted in a 'general cycling discussion' forum i will leave you to answer your own question


----------



## stewie griffin (30 Sep 2012)

Broughtonblue said:


> as it was posted in a 'general cycling discussion' forum i will leave you to answer your own question


Do any cyclists reading this drink tea?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2012)

If you're useless on hills, ride at night. You can't see them.


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Sep 2012)

If you seem to be making better progress than usual, and notice that there seems to be no wind then be aware that the wind is there, and assisting you.

Turn around and head home if you dont believe me. You dont have to go home, just keep going into the wind untill you have had enough then get the assistnace from the wind on the way back.

(c) todays ride.


----------



## snorri (30 Sep 2012)

Get yourself a Track Pump for home use.
If you are new to cycling you might think it's only professionals or places like bike shops that would have a use for a track pump, not so! They will soon repay themselves in saved energy(yours).


----------



## defy-one (30 Sep 2012)

If you ride with a friend,let them ride in front and NEVER EVER discuss slipstreaming,wind resistance or why Cav is fresh at the end of a race


----------



## mr_s81 (30 Sep 2012)

No matter who you are, or how useless or good you think you are. There will always be someone slower and someone who is faster, so live with it!!


----------



## Cyclopathic (30 Sep 2012)

Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## LegsRsore (30 Sep 2012)

Lubrication is key when sorting out your backend


----------



## jayonabike (1 Oct 2012)

Look where your going.


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Oct 2012)

If you want to get fit and lose weight, any old bike will do.... you don't go as far or as fast but you use up just as much energy and tone yourself up just as well.


----------



## buddha (1 Oct 2012)

Keep your mouth closed when riding through horse sh!t


----------



## ACS (1 Oct 2012)

Despite your inner child telling you otherwise

Do not ride through puddles.


----------



## Cyclopathic (1 Oct 2012)

ACS said:


> Despite your inner child telling you otherwise
> 
> Do not ride through puddles.


Why not?


----------



## ACS (1 Oct 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> Why not?


 
Because it could be hiding a feckin' big hole.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Oct 2012)

MTFU!


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Don't go in primary too early with my slow speed at a certain point of my commute: *excellent tip given to me by Potsy*, stopped all the beeping I was getting!
> All the great bike cleaning tips by Mickle of course.


 


Potsy giving advice.



I thought his stock answer is "buy a bell".


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2012)

There's always someone faster than you.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2012)

ACS said:


> Despite your inner child telling you otherwise
> 
> Do not ride through puddles.





Cyclopathic said:


> Why not?





ACS said:


> Because it could be hiding a feckin' big hole.


Been there, done that, almost ripped my 'nads off on the handlebar stem as I shot forwards when the bike stopped dead!


----------



## Leaway2 (1 Oct 2012)

Use a piece of a wire coat hanger bent at either end to hold a chain when joining a chain back together.


----------



## Andrew Gronow (1 Oct 2012)

Don't assume the driver has seen you.


----------



## tadpole (1 Oct 2012)

As in life on forums, never argue with an idiot they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience. 
And first impression are normally right, so safe your breath and click the ignore button.
Oh and mickle your chain.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2012)

Don't look straight into that new shiny high powered light you have just bought when you switch it on 

Don't try and clean the chain of a fixed when spinning the cranks quickly ! Slowly does it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Oct 2012)

photograph it before you dismantel it...

record that serial number before the bike gets nicked...


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Don't look straight into that new shiny high powered light you have just bought when you switch it on
> 
> *Don't try and clean the chain of a fixed when spinning the cranks quickly ! Slowly does it.*


 
Tip for you, turn the wheel not the cranks!


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Tip for you, turn the wheel not the cranks!


 
I haven't done it, but have seen pictures of people's fingers (or lack of) who did


----------



## Cyclopathic (1 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Been there, done that, almost ripped my 'nads off on the handlebar stem as I shot forwards when the bike stopped dead!


Owy owy owy. I'm convinced. I won't cycle through puddles.


----------



## Cyclopathic (1 Oct 2012)

Andrew Gronow said:


> Don't assume the driver has seen you.


By the way she blithely knocked me into the middle of the next week I very much assume that she did not see me. Either that or she had seen me but has also met me.


----------



## Big boy (1 Oct 2012)

Dont ride with shopping bags on the handlebars, buy a rack or rucksack.
Fallin off and skidding along the road hurts....


----------



## Hip Priest (1 Oct 2012)

Keep you legs moving, and your upper body still.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Oct 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> photograph it before you dismantel it...


----------



## Davehateshills (1 Oct 2012)

Don't try and beat your record mileage after a night of heavy drinking.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (1 Oct 2012)

Don't crash.


----------



## Richard Davis (3 Oct 2012)

Commuters: Keep a spare set of dry riding kit at the office. Wear it home if the set you rode in wearing got drenched and hasn't dried.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Oct 2012)

Nothing says bike more than a red flashing light!


----------



## kishin (3 Oct 2012)

If you need to fix something and you're not sure what you're doing, look it up on youtube.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Oct 2012)

carry 2 inner tubes, you can put money on needing them if you only carry one.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Oct 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> Keep you legs moving, and your upper body still.


 
A lady I pass on my commute needs to hear this. One of these days I'll slow down and tell her. It's like she's at a Status Quo concert!


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Oct 2012)

Dave 123 said:


> A lady I pass on my commute needs to hear this. One of these days I'll slow down and tell her. It's like she's at a Status Quo concert!


 
I regularly see a bloke doing the same on my commute. He always tries to race me, head bobbing up and down, torso moving about wildly. I just cruise off spinning my legs, and I'm by no means fast.


----------



## 4F (3 Oct 2012)

If you are easily offended don't post in commuting.


----------



## gary in derby (4 Oct 2012)

dont pee into the wind. well unless you want to get your own back. that is.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Oct 2012)

When planning circular road loops, go anti-clockwise. Makes it much easier at junctions and roundabouts.


----------



## ACS (4 Oct 2012)

One colder days, when possible, always ride out into the wind.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Oct 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Nothing says bike more than a red flashing light!


 
apart from a diamond frame with 2 wheels and a set of handlebars (method of drive and gearing optional) 

but more seriously pedal reflectors say it best of all, I've seen quite a few urban joggers and a couple of horses with flashing red lights.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Oct 2012)

Always carry a pair of latex gloves in your tool kit. They weigh nothing & take no space but they keep the rain and a bit of the cold off when you're fixing a puncture at 6 am in December so your fingers work better and they help you keep your grips/tape grime free after you've fixed the p* or replaced your mucky chain.


----------



## Cyclopathic (8 Oct 2012)

I saw


Big boy said:


> Dont ride with shopping bags on the handlebars, buy a rack or rucksack.
> Fallin off and skidding along the road hurts....


a drunk guy on a mountain bike trying to ride with a really heavy bag in one hand on the handlebars. He'd do a couple of wobbly yards and then just sort of spiral in to a stop. He eventually got it together enough to ride off absolutely all over the place. At night. No lights. Main road. I assume he was ok as there was nothing in the papers. Quite funny though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Oct 2012)

shouldbeinbed said:


> apart from a diamond frame with 2 wheels and a set of handlebars (method of drive and gearing optional)
> 
> but more seriously pedal reflectors say it best of all, I've seen quite a few urban joggers and a couple of horses with flashing red lights.


 
The problem with pedal reflectors is that they are passive. They actually require the vehicle to have lights on to be of any use putting your safety in someone elses hands. Case in hand yesterday around here, dense fog on a sunday morning (only 9am) and less than 50% of vehicles actually had any lights on at all, when the law required fog lamps (visibility below 100m) and it was a good half hour of driving before I drove out of it. As a cyclist in those conditions on any road, I would not want to have to rely on others for my safety.

A rear light is an active indicator of bike/horse/walker (though personally I have not come across the later two with lights on and live alongside several stables) and it is your safety in your hands.


----------



## DCLane (8 Oct 2012)

If your hands are cold &/or wet in your gloves, the latex gloves you've kept for punctures [see #76] will keep out the cold/wet more than just the gloves.


----------



## Alan Frame (8 Oct 2012)

Apply helicopter tape to rubbing points on your frame to avoid tears later on.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Oct 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The problem with pedal reflectors is that they are passive. They actually require the vehicle to have lights on to be of any use putting your safety in someone elses hands. Case in hand yesterday around here, dense fog on a sunday morning (only 9am) and less than 50% of vehicles actually had any lights on at all, when the law required fog lamps (visibility below 100m) and it was a good half hour of driving before I drove out of it. As a cyclist in those conditions on any road, I would not want to have to rely on others for my safety.
> 
> A rear light is an active indicator of bike/horse/walker (though personally I have not come across the later two with lights on and live alongside several stables) and it is your safety in your hands.



And breathe,it was a tongue in cheek post making a simple point that red flashing lights aren't the sole preserve of the cyclist, whereas uppy downy orange reflectors are.

I totally agree with you on active personal safety, I'm routinely lit up like a christmas tree and use daytime running lights. All my bikes have both flashy and fixed lights as well as reflectors front, back & pedals. Half my toolkit weight is spare batteries.


----------

